# I joined the TTOC thanks to Mike753TT



## Blue TTop (Jan 10, 2005)

Mike753TT said:


> PM your address details, etc. I'll put a couple of issues in the post to you [smiley=book2.gif]


Many thanks to Mike! It only took me a couple minutes to look at absoluTTE issue #16 to realize that membership in the TTOC was a great value. The quality of the magazine far exceeded my expectations. First rate job. 

Cheers


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Recieved your order a little while back. 

Hopefully get it out to you this week.

Nick


----------



## Blue TTop (Jan 10, 2005)

Terrific!


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick, you now have a candidate for Alaska rep :wink:


----------



## Blue TTop (Jan 10, 2005)

The new slogan can be, "The sun never sets on the TTOC"


----------



## Blue TTop (Jan 10, 2005)

Nem said:


> Recieved your order a little while back.
> 
> Hopefully get it out to you this week.
> 
> Nick


Received everything today! *Very *fast considering the distance!


----------

